# Presumed Christianity



## Baroque Brass (Sep 17, 2019)

It seems to me that being neck deep in the Bible Belt as we are in the south, most Christians think that everyone else shares, or should share, their beliefs. For instance, a woman I recently met and barely know, was lamenting the lifestyle of a close relative. After making it plain she didn’t approve of his lifestyle, she said to me, he doesn’t know our lord like we do. Excuse me, but I don’t have a “lord”. A friend remarked recently that if all of the “unchurched” people in his county showed up for church on Sunday, the churches couldn’t hold them all. He either doesn’t understand, or won’t accept, that not everyone feels the need to go to church. He was telling me about a mission trip halfway around the world to a country that was not Christian, with the idea being to bring Christianity to those people. How would telling them about Christianity make their lives better? Could it be they’re happy with whatever religion they practice, or maybe they don’t have a need for religion? Do they go with the promise that if Christianity is practiced they will go to the Christian heaven? Maybe they have their own version of heaven. I’ve known people who, upon learning the owner of a business doesn’t share their beliefs, refused to do business with that person. Certainly it’s their choice, albeit a narrow minded one. When Obama was running for his second term, one of my customers, an overzealous Christian, wanted me to pray with her that Obama wouldn’t be elected. I thought what she wanted me to do was ridiculous.  I said to her, I assume you prayed over the last election and it didn’t turn out too good. That was probably the wrong thing to say. Apparently god liked Obama, because he won a second term. 

A long time friend was contemplating a cross country move. He asked me to pray for him that he would see what god wanted him to do. Soon he had decided to move, saying that’s what god wanted him to do and he didn’t dare deny god! He wanted to move, and so in his mind, god told him to do so. 

I can go on with examples like this but I’ll just say I really get tired of everyone assuming I share their beliefs because I’m a conservative white man. I guess I’m an atypical conservative. I really tried to be a Christian. I even served as a church deacon for a number of years. I didn’t ask for the job but was nominated and elected. I tried to tell the pastor I didn’t feel I was the right person for the job but I was still elected. 

I struggled with my decision to no longer be a Christian. I thought about all the people I know that are much smarter than I am that were Christians and I thought, what do they know that I don’t? One day it occurred to me, it doesn’t have anything to do with education or intellect, it’s just a decision to either believe or not. I live my life with high moral standards and I don’t need an ancient book for guidance. 

I prefer to call myself a non believer, as opposed to an atheist. Again, here in the south, atheists are viewed as evil, vile, despicable people that delight in evil things.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 17, 2019)

You are not alone!
...nuff said, maybe.


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 17, 2019)

Barouque Brass said:


> 1. After making it plain she didn’t approve of his lifestyle, she said to me, he doesn’t know our lord like we do.
> 
> 
> 2. I’ll just say I really get tired of everyone assuming I share their beliefs because I’m
> ...


1. If your number 3 is a correct statement, then she isn’t wrong.

2. That’s a mutually shared feeling between believers and non believers. Too many times non believers will paint with a broad brush that “Christianity” supports / represents “this” because of certain few with their own agenda. 

3. I agree. Too often though, the Christian thinking, or “lack of” is questioned. 

But I agree,


----------



## welderguy (Sep 17, 2019)

I like a fellow who doesn't vent about belief or non-belief. Just keeps to himself and tries to get along with everybody. I wish there was an island somewhere that only had that kind. I'd live there.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 17, 2019)

welderguy said:


> I like a fellow who doesn't vent about belief or non-belief. Just keeps to himself and tries to get along with everybody. I wish there was an island somewhere that only had that kind. I'd live there.


If that was the criteria, would you qualify?


----------



## welderguy (Sep 17, 2019)

bullethead said:


> If that was the criteria, would you qualify?



Yeah


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 17, 2019)

welderguy said:


> Yeah


That's amusing.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 17, 2019)

bassboy1 said:


> That's amusing.



?


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 18, 2019)

welderguy said:


> I like a fellow who doesn't vent about belief or non-belief. Just keeps to himself and tries to get along with everybody. I wish there was an island somewhere that only had that kind. I'd live there.


Do you like a fellow who vents about people venting about belief or non belief?


----------



## welderguy (Sep 18, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> Do you like a fellow who vents about people venting about belief or non belief?



Did you take my statement of what I like as venting? 
It was a positive statement. No?


----------



## bobocat (Sep 18, 2019)

If one is a true "christian" they would be sharing their faith.  If they didnt share their faith they wouldnt be a "christian".  If you really believe that all who do not accept Christ die and go to **** and dont share your faith that seems evil as well.  Just my thought.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 18, 2019)

bobocat said:


> If one is a true "christian" they would be sharing their faith.  If they didnt share their faith they wouldnt be a "christian".  If you really believe that all who do not accept Christ die and go to **** and dont share your faith that seems evil as well.  Just my thought.



So their fate is in your hands? Shouldn't we be boarding boats to all the tiny islands and inner forest villages? Just think of all the people burning in He11 because we never reached them.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Sep 18, 2019)

Artfuldodger said:


> So their fate is in your hands? Shouldn't we be boarding boats to all the tiny islands and inner forest villages? Just think of all the people burning in He11 because we never reached them.


Likewise, what about someone never exposed to the “Gospel of Christ”? Are they automatically condemned to ****? I’ve asked my devout wife this question but she has no answer.


----------

